# Stick a fork in Winter, its over in the SW



## ibglowin (Feb 16, 2014)

The Sand Hill Cranes have been migrating from the Bosque del Apache refuge down South of ABQ for over a week now, heading North. They go into a holding pattern over White Rock (where I live) and circle and then get their bearings and continue their journey North for the Spring/Summer and then they head back in the Fall. They are VERY good predictors of the change in seasons. Better than a silly large rodent on a certain day of the year for sure! Right now the noise outside and above me is pretty darn amazing. There must be like 20 flocks circling all over and around. Pretty cool sight. Its also 58 degrees outside at 11:00AM. I am giving the vines as well as the grass a nice drink of water since there has not been much falling from the sky this Winter.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 16, 2014)

I noticed today, that our sandhills were gone also...I usually see them in the fields and marshes, but none today..my fig tree is starting to bud out as well as my blackberry vines.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 16, 2014)

Dang it's snowing here, with about 14" on the ground still. With you two posting and the start James has on his garden, I'm getting a glimmer of hope. Next week temps are suppose to reach above freezing.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 16, 2014)

It was about 5 degrees here this am with a stiff wind and 2 feet of snow on the ground- it hasn't been bare since November. -25 windchill expected overnight. On a positive note- it has been blue skies all the way today and seemed warm if you kept out of the wind with your face to the sun.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 18, 2014)

It is snowing. Another 2 to 4 inches today. I think that the fat lady is hibernating.


----------



## SmokeyMcBong (Feb 18, 2014)

Spring lol!! We're a long long way away from that up here in Toronto. Im actually starting to doubt its existence at all!!


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 18, 2014)

Ummm ya. They'll be harvesting blackberries when our very first spring flowers will be budding. Why don't you guys down south let us know when our Canadian geese are on their way back up here! Then we'll know that spring is coming!


Carolyn


----------



## bkisel (Feb 18, 2014)

Mike, That's a real nice photo. Did you take the shot?

Still snowing here in Southbury, CT. Should be ending in a few hours and then its time again for a few hours work at snow removal.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 18, 2014)

No, I wish, didn't have my camera handy so just found one off the innertubes!


----------



## Kraffty (Feb 18, 2014)

I still have about 150lbs of white grapes frozen and just noticed this weekend I've got buds and leaves on the vine already. We never did get a winter this year.
Mike


----------



## BobR (Feb 18, 2014)

ckvchestnut said:


> Ummm ya. They'll be harvesting blackberries when our very first spring flowers will be budding. Why don't you guys down south let us know when our Canadian geese are on their way back up here! Then we'll know that spring is coming!
> 
> 
> Carolyn



The other day here in central Illinois a flock of Canadian geese was heading south.....not a good sign. Yesterday we had more snow and ice. Today it is 47, with a high tomorrow of 44. Thursday, we are supposed to have a high of 58 with a 75% chance of heavy rain and thunderstorms. This warm temperature today is not making a dent in melting the snow, so with all the snow and frozen ground, we are in for some serious flooding on Thursday if we get the rain that they are talking about.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 18, 2014)

That's no good at all! Guess it got too snowy and icy for them and they have to find refuge further south. Sometimes they'll hang around in the snow but sometimes not. May be a late and wet spring. We are also supposed to get rain but then it freezes back up at night and we have skating rinks everywhere.


Carolyn


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 18, 2014)

was at farm today,, no signs of snow geese are the ospreys that winter here..they are gone. looks like early spring for us...breaking out the shorts this weekend.


----------



## Crown_King_Robb (Feb 18, 2014)

about to turn the A/C on here in PHX. Wildflowers have been out for around a month. Allergies are driving me crazy right now with all the bloomin' things.

Its even warm up on the mountain. We did a Riedel Glass tasting 






out on the porch Sat night and it wasnt just the booze and intrigue keeping us warm. I watered the vines and fruit trees just to be on the safe side.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 18, 2014)

I remember the palo verde trees well...the look like big yellow globs with so much pollen on them....spend 17 years in Tucson.


----------



## BobR (Feb 18, 2014)

ckvchestnut said:


> That's no good at all! Guess it got too snowy and icy for them and they have to find refuge further south. Sometimes they'll hang around in the snow but sometimes not. May be a late and wet spring. We are also supposed to get rain but then it freezes back up at night and we have skating rinks everywhere.
> 
> 
> Carolyn



Nope, not at all! During normal winters they would spend time in the corn fields around our house, but I haven't seen any around here in several months. Yep, too much snow and ice for them and no food source. With all of the bad weather that southern Illinois received this year, I would be interested to hear if the geese are even hanging around down there. That's usually a goose hot spot. Along with the rain and thunderstorms for Thursday, they have now added a chance for tornados. What a year! 
My daughter was in Texas over the weekend and she was saying that it was almost too hot and humid to enjoy. She changed her mind when she was delayed in Dallas, because of the snow and ice here.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 18, 2014)

Too hot and humid already?? Not even April yet! Lol I'm living in the dark!


Carolyn


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 18, 2014)

Why them dang blasted Canadian Geese, I wish they would leave and never come back. Beautiful as they are, holy smokes are they dirty. Goose poop every where and super pollute the beaches and golf courses.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 18, 2014)

Lol I knew talk of them there geese would tick someone off Haha! They are a pita aren't they?? I laughed so hard at my hubby last year because he would routinely run out like a screaming banshee scaring them off from our pond because apparently they overstayed their welcome! Normally they stay for a few days for a much needed rest but this time they stayed for weeks and pooped EVERYWHERE and pigged out on the horse pasture turning it into a muddy Poo Planet! 


Carolyn


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 18, 2014)

I used to steal their eggs but they would just lay some more the next day and this would go on for about a week. Finally I learned the trick. Just shake the eggs and they'll keep laying on those deadbeats. If they hatch on your pond they'll keep coming back. This was years ago. Only if I would of had my potato gun back then.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 18, 2014)

baked goose..is good.
and if you have traveled in germany...goose grease sandwhich.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 18, 2014)

What's a potato gun? Lol goose is very good eating. Dad was an avid and humane hunter in the day. Too bad spring is not goose season lol


Carolyn


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 18, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMK_NGGNYnA

A potato gun is a riot. It is made from pvc and you use hair spray as a propellant. It is very powerful and will launch a potato hundreds of yards. Yes, you would not want to get hit by one. There are a lot of you tube video's of them and I posted on above. I had two of these. When shooting at night, the entire barrel glows and fire shoots out of the end of it.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 18, 2014)

Wow that's crazy! I a lol looked at a few other potato gun vids - crazy! 


Carolyn


----------



## dangerdave (Feb 19, 2014)

Dan beat me to it. We used to use a potato gun to scare the Canada geese off our farm when I was young.

They're still hanging around in droves here in southern Ohio. Every patch of unfrozen water attacks them. I need a bag of tators and a can of hairspray!


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm sure if I googled how to make one I'd find it?? We have lots of PVC pipe lying around. Sounds cheaper than buying a paintball gun which is something we were contemplating for keeping to odd fox and stray dogs away from the hen house. Hubby has real guns but killing everything in sight is not always the most humane option. 

If you kill them something else moves in and takes it's place.


Carolyn


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 19, 2014)

pvc pipe,hairspray, propane grill igniter...and about 30 minutes you are done.
with your many talents, you can be shooting a bag of taters in an hour.
lol..please make video..i have to see this.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 19, 2014)

LMAO!! is this a challenge?? I always find it hard to resist a challenge! 


Carolyn


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 20, 2014)

Uh... Talking to Dad today and he knew what a potato gun was! Said one of his military friends made one that could take oranges or grapefruits - crazy lol! 


Carolyn


----------



## Deezil (Feb 20, 2014)

Lol, sounds like fun..

Seen the ones that shoot pumpkins?
Granted not Tom's kind of pumpkins, but.. Jack-O-Lanterns..


On the 'winter' topic - birds are chirping, smells like Spring on the wind, blueberries are budding out... 

Spring's 'bout Sprung in Seattle


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 20, 2014)

Lucky you guys re: spring! Nope had no idea to could make something that would shoot jackolanterns! Lol!




Carolyn


----------



## Deezil (Feb 20, 2014)

Came out of the 'Punkin Chunkin' contest.. They'd launch pumpkins using trebuchets... Then they upgraded to cannons

Here's one I found with a quick search.. I've seen much larger pumpkins crammed into barrels 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1Zf5i56HmM[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZeWvmQ23yM[/ame]


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 20, 2014)

Psycho! Lol


Carolyn


----------



## BobR (Feb 21, 2014)

ckvchestnut said:


> Why don't you guys down south let us know when our Canadian geese are on their way back up here! Then we'll know that spring is coming!
> 
> Carolyn




Carolyn, your Canadian geese are on there way! Had several small flocks stop off yesterday for some corn and I didn't give them any thought, but late this afternoon nothing but steady, large flocks heading north. It's almost dark here now and I can still hear them going over. How beautiful, they make you appreciate the little things in life. Come on spring! Let me know when they arrive so that I can start pruning.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks Bob!! Will do! It's always appreciated when we see them up here in late winter or early spring. A sad thing for me when I see them leaving for the south in the fall! 


Carolyn


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 21, 2014)

Wow and they're looking plump and happy! 


Carolyn


----------



## BobR (Feb 21, 2014)

That is one big honking bird!


----------



## pjd (Feb 21, 2014)

Spring has sprung here in southwest Florida! Citrus is in blossom, Queen Palms are all in blossom and so much pollen in the air you might want a respirator. I washed my truck the other day, it is white, woke up next morning it was yellow!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 21, 2014)

Hey Phil, you suck!!


----------



## grapeman (Feb 22, 2014)

Yes spring is here in the Northeast also. We have had two days now at about 38 degrees. That's spring is done. The next week will be 20 or less for highs with lows almost 0 again. Lots of ice where it melted in the driveways, etc. Still 18-24 inches of snow.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 22, 2014)

No snow in sight. Ski hill is closed due to lack of snow. We are 10-15 degrees above normal average temps for this time of year……
Watched a news report about the lack of water in CA this Winter. They were showing fields of dirt that should be planted in Strawberries, Cantelopes etc. No water to be had. The farmer was using what little water he had to keep his Almond trees alive….


----------



## BobR (Feb 22, 2014)

Late in the day here and we have a large flock of Carolyn's geese getting ready to settle in for the night. More keep arriving and we are getting a corn field full of them. Amazing how they blend in with the corn stalks. Hard to tell if it's a goose neck, or a corn stalk. They are loud, so I don't know if that means that they are happy, or HONKED off.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 22, 2014)

BobR said:


> Late in the day here and we have a large flock of Carolyn's geese getting ready to settle in for the night. More keep arriving and we are getting a corn field full of them. Amazing how they blend in with the corn stalks. Hard to tell if it's a goose neck, or a corn stalk. They are loud, so I don't know if that means that they are happy, or HONKED off.




Just honky! Lol


Carolyn


----------



## BobR (Mar 2, 2014)

Carolyn,

On Friday, large flocks of your geese were on the way north. There were so many that it looked like the flying monkey scene from the old Wizard of OZ movie. Yesterday though, I got see a rarity.....well at least for me, since I have never seen it before. A flock of Greater White-Fronted Geese where out in the corn field. There was a flock of Canadians in the field, so I didn't give this other flock much thought until on taking a closer look, I noticed that they had orange legs, feet and beaks. Their rear ends where white, with a little white trim around their wings. They also had a small patch of white on their face. They were too far out in the field to get a good close up shot of them. The Canadians were sure on alert and they didn't know what to think of this flock. Well anyway, they are headed north too. Don't know where they will all end up since it sounds like things are still frozen over up your way and the temperatures are still extremely cold. I only hope that they are better weather predictors than the groundhog. Oh by the way, I strapped a small bottle of wine to one of the Canadians leg, so when you see it, that is your bottle.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 2, 2014)

Hey Bob! Thanks for sharing that! Those geese almost look like African or Chinese geese. Those are very nice looking. I'd be interested to see some of those up close! 

I'll cross my fingers that the goose with the wine stops at my pond! Thanks for sharing :-D the wine goose! Hmm maybe that's a better way for us CDNS & AMERICANS to swap our wines instead of using the postal service! 


Carolyn


----------



## Julie (Mar 2, 2014)

Well it has been snowing since 4 am with no end in sight. bout 2" so far.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 2, 2014)

Its been raining/drizzling off and on all day and night since Friday evening. We are escaping the arctic cold again but just barely. Right now its 45 and gray and dreary. We have not gotten the rain that CA got. Only about 3/10" of an inch total but its better than nothing. Looks like the entire midwest is getting slammed today and then its moving East. Good day to stay inside and watch movies in prep for Oscar night LOL


----------



## BobR (Mar 2, 2014)

Yeah, we picked up a couple of inches of snow over night and we should get a little more by this evening. This is REALLY getting old now. Our normal high temperature should be in the mid-40's with our lows being in the low 30's. Here it is 12 noon and we have a temperature of 11 with a high expected to be 13. Low tonight is 2 and the high for tomorrow is 14. I was ready to start pruning when I seen Carolyn's geese heading north, but now, spring is no where to be found. Beats me on where all of these geese are headed. I guess that they could stay at a Holiday Inn Express.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 2, 2014)

40 and raining here. It was pushing 60 a couple hours ago. It will change to snow tonight, leaving us 6-12 inches total accumulation before it's done tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 6, 2014)

Well I think spring's spring has sprung or at least broken. It is still colder here than a Witch's, well you know.............. -10F here this AM and -26F in Saranc Lake a bit to our southwest. Will it ever warm up? Dang that global warming.............


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 6, 2014)

Ya whatever!! It went down to -28c last night and now the maple syrup producers are worried it's going to be a bad year for that. It's just so cold! It's supposed to get up to 1 or 2 tomorrow. I'll believe it when I see it! 


Carolyn


----------



## GreginND (Mar 6, 2014)

Spring has hit North Dakota! It was above freezing! 36 degrees. That means, pull out the shorts!!!


----------



## cmason1957 (Mar 6, 2014)

dang crazy Norwegians! 

Oh, that's what my wife talking about me, sorry. Here in Missouri it got so cold I had to put socks on. It's 30 out there now, same temp as Detroit Lakes.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Mar 10, 2014)

It was a relatively warm weekend this week. It got over 50* on Saturday. I'm not counting on it staying that way though. At least 90% of my driveway "glacier" melted this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Mar 10, 2014)

Go figure as soon as I posted this it started to flurry outside...we can't win. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## grapeman (Mar 10, 2014)

It got up to just about even freezing this weekend with a bit of snow overnight. Winter storm watch for Wed and Thurs.


----------



## GreginND (Mar 10, 2014)

A beautiful day. It was 40 degrees. Perfect for a nice run by the river.


----------

